
Imageboard-Users donating thousends of € to protest against KrebsOnSecurity - Mudhenn
After Brian Krebs published an article about coinhive, in which he also revealed the identity of the people behind pr0gramm.com, a german imageboard, the users are expressing their protest by donating to the german &quot;Krebshilfe&quot; (Krebs is german for cancer) with the subject &quot;Krebs ist scheiße &gt;_&quot; (Krebs is shit and the pr0gramm-Logo). This lead not only to ten-thousends of euros in donations but also crashes the servers of the NPO and also of pr0gramm, as the users are uploading pictures of their donations to the board. German source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.t-online.de&#x2F;digital&#x2F;internet&#x2F;id_83466874&#x2F;pr0gramm-community-laesst-mit-spenden-gegen-krebs-seite-der-krebshilfe-abstuerzen.html
Hashtag on Twitter is #krebsiscancer
======
lawl
This is apparently in protest of this article by Krebs:
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/who-and-what-is-
coinhive...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/who-and-what-is-coinhive/)

Which according to some screenshots on pr0gramm also contains bullshit users
fed to Krebs in an attempt to toll him. [0]

But the obvious problem here is the unnecessary doxing of people, just because
Brian doesn't believe someone can compile a CPU miner with emscripten as one
single person.

[0]
[http://img.pr0gramm.com/2018/03/28/b99c8ddc182d29f0.png](http://img.pr0gramm.com/2018/03/28/b99c8ddc182d29f0.png)

------
hypfer
Brian basically doxxed random people for developing something that can also be
used by criminals.

------
husomchusoface
This has been going on for more than 16hours and no end in sight. The cancer
fund's website even collapsed because there were so many people trying to make
a donation

------
mechazawa
What relation did Pr0 have with coinhive?

~~~
ant13
coinhives earlier state was tested on pr0 with their permission

~~~
memememe-memeeh
It also has to be noted that everyone testing the "prototype" coinhive code
knew that he was mining and had to manually start the miner. Coinhive also
stops the payouts to all websites that get reported for the illegal use of it.

------
blattimwind
How exactly does coinhive qualify as malware?

~~~
usernam33
People use it to do bad things, so this thing must be fundamentally evil. It
is so evil, it does steal your processing power, that is worse than loss of
personal data like credit cards and deserves to be the most evil malware of
the millennium.

/s

~~~
randomITguy
Yep. in the testing stage and after that the miner was tested on an subdomain;
on every other part of their website was no miner. Since Coinhave exists many
creators of content switched or added the coinhive javascript miner which
allows to mine the cryptocurrency monero without a seperate programm. But on
high load on the processor.

Most sites showed a message and gave the users the option und most times also
a guide, to prohibit or disable this specific java script. But others like
thepiratebay just added it with neither named to the user nor was it easy to
disable (without turning off all JavaScripts)

As administrator of an network with 300 computer workstation all connected up
with central antivirus, we had up to 10k Virus warnings in the browser caches.

~~~
usernam33
If the numbers of other places detections are simmilar high I can now partly
understand the negative backlash.

~~~
p_rall
I seriously cannot... I`m part of the pr0gramm-community and was there, when
cha0s tested coinhive the first time. The way thepiratebay and other sites
used coinhive wasn`t part of cha0s´intention in any way. Most great ideas get
ripped out of the correct context so others get their benefits.

